# Cool looking snail



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

Well snails are new to me so i will leave this to the experts. Ive search and cant find this snail anywhere. Does anyone know what type of snail this is? 
Thank you


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

On another forum,someone has one similiar.She said its a zebra nerite snail.According to someone else,the patterns on the shells change depending on the conditions they are kept in.


----------



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

cool... Much nicer looking than my apple snails


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is a nerite, very nice snail to have. Originally come out of saltwater, but they have been acclimated for fw. They will not produce unless in sw, which is good. Very good at cleaning algae.


----------



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

funny i was thinking it looked more like a salt water snail too..


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

definately a nerite..


----------



## melplusanimals (Nov 30, 2010)

mine looks just like that was sold to me as a tiger snail fresh water


----------



## Booshmama (Apr 8, 2011)

I want some, I want some! Where are they available?


----------



## melplusanimals (Nov 30, 2010)

i bought mine at petco for 2 bucks


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

That is an Onion Snail. I got one myself. I think they look great, i went to the store looking to come home with a zebra and saw this... i had to have both!

Here's my Onion Snail:









Here is my Zebra Snail:


----------

